# BJJ Gi Work



## Zepp (Apr 28, 2003)

I had the opportunity today to see part of a Brazilian Ju Jitsu tournament, and it made me wonder about something.  Just about every technique I saw applied (besides the submissions) involved grabbing a hold of the opponent's gi.  So my question is: how much of typical BJJ training involves grabbing clothing?  Is this the basis of the self-defense work you guys do, or is it mostly a competition thing?

Pardon the curiosity of a TKDist. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2003)

...indeed, most of the sport work makes use of the gi, but there are variations that one uses when it isn't available (self-defense). We typically are shown both.

There's also a belief that using the gi initially can help develop useful skills for self-defense.


----------



## JDenz (May 7, 2003)

Just about all BJJ tournaments is 80 percent gi work and using the gi for sweeps and subs and position.  It opens up the game so much compared to no gi.


----------

